# Rare mouse breeds in the USA



## Mousegirl81 (Nov 20, 2013)

About 4 years ago I seen lots of zebra mouse, spiny mouse and dormouse in the USA ..now I can't find any ...I know they had a ban in the USA because of the monkey pox out break..anyways does anyone in the USA still breed them or trying to import them?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They cannot be imported due to aforementioned ban. Also, it will help to note that they are separate species (not breeds), so you're looking at exotic rodent stuff rather than fancy mouse stuff. Makes it a LOT more complicated, I'm afraid.

There are a lot of spinies in the US, but I haven't seen anyone with zebras or dormice lately.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I had spiny mice as a kid... They weren't at all friendly and it was really a terrible first introduction to mice. Good thing I barely remember it lol!


----------

